# Kaapi - South Indian traditional coffee



## t375mbe (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anyone drink/make traditional South Indian kaapi? Any ideas where to get the traditional filter machine in the UK?

And can you use any coffee, or does it need to be a certain type of bean and grind?


----------

